# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1990s >  ΠΕΣΔ  MR Αιγαίο 1998 (2 Μαϊου - Πάρος)

## Polyneikos

Στο νησί της Πάρου διοργανώθηκε το grand prix Mr Αιγαίο 1998, αγώνας της ΠΕΣΔ.
Γενικός Νικητής ο *Παναγιώτης Σιώτης

*

----------

